# Fact checkers let it ride



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2021)

So I guess there's truth here. 

San Francisco has implemented strict mask mandates and has one of the highest vaccination rates in the nation as 70% of residents are fully vaccinated.
San Francisco just tied its highest-ever case rate.
Are we ever going to deal with the uncomfortable truth?


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2021)

Not everyone wants to deal with an uncomfortable truth, so they create their own reality.  There are a few reasons for that.
Some don't want to acknowledge anything that weakens their faith.
Some are content to let others do their thinking for them.
Some have medical professionals in their families & want to show their support for them by not contradicting or criticizing anything they say.
Some have a "Hero Worship" complex for the Fauci's & Ferrer's & anyone with capital letters after their name.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 10, 2021)

Someone in another forum asked an interesting question.

"Has anyone noticed that after all the news articles pushing the vaccine due to the Delta variant and scaring people into being vaccinated, there is now a higher surge of Covid, after so many were vaccinated"

Well I hadn't noticed but.....it does seem that way after thinking about it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Someone in another forum asked an interesting question.
> 
> "Has anyone noticed that after all the news articles pushing the vaccine due to the Delta variant and scaring people into being vaccinated, there is now a higher surge of Covid, after so many were vaccinated"
> 
> Well I hadn't noticed but.....it does seem that way after thinking about it.


The fools getting the virus are the ones that are *not* *vaccinated*. This Delta version is transmitted via aerosol versus by droplets like the original. That means tighter fitting masks makes sense. You also left out the rising numbers of people that have changed their minds and are now getting the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 10, 2021)

"The fools getting the virus are the ones that are *not* *vaccinated*."

This is just so far, there are several more states, towns that have a smaller count so far.

Yes of course it's only the unvaccinated fools. 

79 fully vaccinated died.

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...id-cases-vaccinated-people-is-incredibly-low/

31 fully vaccinated have died

https://fox17-com.cdn.ampproject.or...ent-says-breakthrough-case-virus-coronavirus-

79 fully vaccinated have died

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died with Covid breakthrough infections after vaccination​
Or died? Can't they tell the difference?

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

Nearly 400 people have been hospitalized and 100 have now died in Massachusetts

https://www-nbcboston-com.cdn.amppr...-cases-in-massachusetts-what-we-know/2457920/


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 10, 2021)

Another one.

Health officials say 10 fully vaccinated Oregonians died of COVID-19 in July, correcting previously reported data​
https://www-oregonlive-com.cdn.ampp...july-correcting-previously-reported-data.html


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The fools getting the virus are the ones that are *not* *vaccinated*.



Not true.  Vaccinated cases tend mostly (but there are exceptions) to be milder and less deadly, but the percent of hospitalizations has changed from 98% unvaccinated to 85% unvaccinated locally over the past couple of weeks.   TPTB made a grievous error in not honestly stating from the first that vaccinated individuals with mild cases could spread the Delta variant.  They lagged by nearly a month (while surely knowing) in admitting that vaccinated, infected people could spread the virus and needed to resume wearing masks.  The Provincetown MA outbreak busted them and they were forced to admit it.

There has never been an effective vaccine against any coronavirus and what's currently available is not going to eradicate the disease. It may mitigate severity now, but more variants will emerge.   The Delta variant originated in India where overpopulation and malnutrition are prevalent; there are plenty more areas of the underdeveloped world with similar conditions that are the perfect incubators for mutation.

Provincetown MA data from the CDC

Excerpt:​​During July 2021, 469 cases of COVID-19 associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings in a town in Barnstable County, Massachusetts, were identified among Massachusetts residents; vaccination coverage among eligible Massachusetts residents was 69%.* Approximately three quarters (346; 74%) of cases occurred in fully vaccinated persons* (those who had completed a 2-dose course of mRNA vaccine [Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna] ... Overall, 274 (79%) vaccinated patients with breakthrough infection were symptomatic. Among five COVID-19 patients who were hospitalized, four were fully vaccinated...​


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The fools getting the virus are the ones that are *not* *vaccinated*. This Delta version is transmitted via aerosol versus by droplets like the original. That means tighter fitting masks makes sense. You also left out the rising numbers of people that have changed their minds and are now getting the vaccine.


The fools are the ones with their heads in the sand, who don't want to hear what they don't want to believe.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 10, 2021)

The biggest vaccine skeptics are the vaccinated people still afraid they'll get sick.   

Watch, and one will soon be here again.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The biggest vaccine skeptics are the vaccinated people still afraid they'll get sick.



John, I usually don't waste time answering your nonsense, or even reading it for that matter. But I did just come across your statement above, and it's got to be the most ridiculous statement ever made on the subject, certainly among the top ten.

Where I live, virtually everyone has been vaccinated, except for a very small number with medical conditions that don't allow it. And they are worried. Everybody else has said repeatedly how protected they feel, having gotten the vaccine.  The only "skepticism" is the suspicion that the anti-vaxxers are too stubborn to admit that they have backed the wrong horse.

Read the statistics, John.  Nearly all (in the 99% category) deaths and serious complications are happening to the* un*vaccinated. And your refusal to accept the plain, honest truth is  like someone repeatedly proclaiming that the earth is flat.

Have you seen the videos on TV showing victims of this disease, hopefully recovering but having been through hell, literally begging everyone to get vaccinated?  "I just didn't get around to it. What a mistake!  Don't make the same mistake I did."  These are not actors and the videos are real. Even their names are given. Seeing a big, strapping, middle-aged man hooked up to all kinds of tubes and machines, barely able to gasp out a few words, is heartbreaking.

Fortunately, you and your cohorts are a shrinking minority (even on this forum), as more and more people are finally seeing the light and getting vaccinated.  It took them long enough, but better late than never.

BTW, the death numbers seem to be going up again. But they are overwhelmingly among the* un*vaccinated.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 11, 2021)

Pretty obvious the rise started up again when the mask mandate was lifted. As long as there is a significant portion of the population who have not gotten the vaccine, the numbers will climb, especially among those not vaccinated. And the virus has the opportunity to mutate to even more dangerous variants.

Now we're hearing that more and more children are in the hospital with Covid. Once again because of adults making poor choices, the children will suffer.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh, gosh, yet another Covid thread .

Everyone has the right to DIE in their own way and their own time.  Death by COVID-19 is as good a way to go as any other for those with a death wish.  After all many people still refuse to wear seat belts, and die horrible deaths as well.

I wear my seat belt.  I am now, once again, wearing a mask indoors.  I’ve got every vaccine needed for my age group.  But, I can still slip on a banana peel, hit my head, and die on the sidewalk.  I have decided not to wear a football helmet to avoid this fate.

So, don’t wear a mask, don’t get vaccinated, and don’t follow anyone’s confusing medical advice.  The population of the world is still too large so decreasing the surplus by any means possible might be what Mother Nature, GOD, and, possibly, the Chinese bats  had in mind when they passed this disease on to the human race.

I only ask that you remember me in your wills.  I’ll take your money .  Leave your stuff to deb, she likes yard sales.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2021)

I had a conversation with a young friend yesterday. She is the mother of a soon to be two year old. She, her husband and her parents live in the same house and the parents run a used car business. Somehow the father was infected at work and then everyone in the household became infected, including the little one. My friend and her father were hospitalised and although everyone is now testing negative they are still feeling quite ill from the after effects. My friend has been on extended maternity leave and is still unfit to return to work.

No-one in this family was vaccinated because our rollout has been very slow. The controversy about Astra Zeneca didn't help and Pfizer was in short supply. Vaccine was doled out using a priority rating based on highest vulnerability and younger adults and children were last in line. 

Right now we are seeing a new wave in my state as the virus escapes the city and starts to manifest in country towns. This is a big problem because regional centres do not have nearly enough hospitals equipped to deal with Covid. Vaccine allocated to the regions was diverted to Sydney when all of a sudden the government urged everyone regardless of age to get the jab. The virus has a way of finding unvaccinated hosts.

Meanwhile Sydney is now in the 7th week of lockdown with no chance of it lifting before the end of this month. No guarantee either that it won't be extended into September. The new cases numbers are growing although not yet exponentially. Deaths are confined to the unvaccinated. Masks are mandated for everyone outside of our homes. 

Until 70-80% of the population is fully vaccinated we will just have to put up with unpleasant restrictions and economic damage. It is estimated that because of our slow beginning this cannot be achieved before mid November at the earliest. The government is begging people to get vaccinated but there is quite a wait for appointments at mass vaccination centres. I'm not talking about hours; it can take weeks to get an appointment.

You are so lucky in America. You have plenty of vaccine. IMO you should be grateful to have the opportunity, not only to save American lives, but also to prevent a great deal of unnecessary sickness.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, gosh, yet another Covid thread .
> 
> Everyone has the right to DIE in their own way and their own time.  Death by COVID-19 is as good a way to go as any other for those with a death wish.  After all many people still refuse to wear seat belts, and die horrible deaths as well.
> 
> ...


Your making the assumption that everyone not vaccinated in the world will definitely get Covid and die.  There are plenty that have had Covid and survived and now have natural immunity.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I had a conversation with a young friend yesterday. She is the mother of a soon to be two year old. She, her husband and her parents live in the same house and the parents run a used car business. Somehow the father was infected at work and then everyone in the household became infected, including the little one. My friend and her father were hospitalised and although everyone is now testing negative they are still feeling quite ill from the after effects. My friend has been on extended maternity leave and is still unfit to return to work.
> 
> No-one in this family was vaccinated because our rollout has been very slow. The controversy about Astra Zeneca didn't help and Pfizer was in short supply. Vaccine was doled out using a priority rating based on highest vulnerability and younger adults and children were last in line.
> 
> ...


Remember,We did not have plenty in the beginning and lots of us died, and lots of us got sick


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Your making the assumption that everyone not vaccinated in the world will definitely get Covid and die.  There are plenty that have had Covid and survived and now have natural immunity.


Natural immunity does not last very long


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Another one.
> 
> Health officials say 10 fully vaccinated Oregonians died of COVID-19 in July, correcting previously reported data​
> https://www-oregonlive-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.oregonlive.com/coronavirus/2021/08/health-officials-say-10-fully-vaccinated-oregonians-died-of-covid-19-in-july-correcting-previously-reported-data.html?amp_js_v=a6&amp_gsa=1&outputType=amp&usqp=mq331AQKKAFQArABIIACAw==#aoh=16286315001367&referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.oregonlive.com/coronavirus/2021/08/health-officials-say-10-fully-vaccinated-oregonians-died-of-covid-19-in-july-correcting-previously-reported-data.html


Wow, ten out of how many thousands of vaccinated people?  Please give the complete numbers.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wow, ten out of how many thousands of vaccinated people?  Please give the complete numbers.


79 fully vaccinated died.

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...id-cases-vaccinated-people-is-incredibly-low/

31 fully vaccinated have died

https://fox17-com.cdn.ampproject.or...ent-says-breakthrough-case-virus-coronavirus-

79 fully vaccinated have died

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died with Covid breakthrough infections after vaccination​Or died? Can't they tell the difference?

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

Nearly 400 people have been hospitalized and 100 have now died in Massachusetts

https://www-nbcboston-com.cdn.amppr...-cases-in-massachusetts-what-we-know/2457920/


*Just since I posted about Massachusetts yesterday, today they added another additional 6 fully vaccinated have died from Covid. Numbers are slowly rising.* 

106 Fully Vaccinated People Have Died From COVID in Mass. Now its 106, 6 new fully vaccinated people have died from Covid, the numbers are rising and this is just in one state

https://www-nbcboston-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.nbcboston.com/news/coronavirus/100-fully-vaccinated-people-have-died-from-covid-in-mass/2463080/?amp_js_v=a6&amp_gsa=1&amp&usqp=mq331AQKKAFQArABIIACAw%3D%3D#aoh=16286904577047&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nbcboston.com%2Fnews%2Fcoronavirus%2F100-fully-vaccinated-people-have-died-from-covid-in-mass%2F2463080%2F


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Your making the assumption that everyone not vaccinated in the world will definitely get Covid and die.  There are plenty that have had Covid and survived and now have natural immunity.


*NO @Becky 1951, you are the one making assumptions.*

I am not making any assumptions since my daughter, her husband, and the baby all got Covid and my son and his girlfriend got Covid.  None of them are dead.  They are all now fully vaccinated.  Natural immunity last less than 6 months from what I read and what the kids were told.

None of them have long Covid issues.  All are now masking up.  Delta is nasty and extremely contagious.

I have simply volunteered to take any money that is left behind by those no longer needing it-the dead.  I am a good samaritan.  I will clean up the money which is, after all, just paper.  I will recycle that paper in order to save room in a land fill .


----------



## Nathan (Aug 11, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Fact checkers let it ride


Yes, let's not involve any *facts* here please!   let's just have a yet another over indulgent Covid related bashing thread in order to satisfy our nay-saying emotional impulses.

Enjoy!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2021)

Scientists know that anecdotal data is unreliable so I am trying to find data that compares actual death rates from Covid in vaccinated versus unvaccinated.

While I search for the stats I offer this article for consideration.

99% of COVID deaths are now of unvaccinated people, experts say​With the delta variant running rampant in the US, COVID cases are on the rise in what is now a "pandemic of the unvaccinated," the CDC says.

COVID cases, hospitalizations and deaths are rising again as the extremely contagious delta variant of the coronavirus takes hold as the dominant strain in the US. In some parts of the country, there are more hospitalizations and cases of COVID than there were last winter, the peak of the pandemic. 

The vast majority of people being hospitalized with COVID and dying from the disease haven't been fully vaccinated, according to public health officials. More than 97% of hospitalizations from COVID right now are of unvaccinated people, Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the Centers of Disease Control and Prevention, said at a press briefing Friday, adding: "There is a clear message that is coming through: This is becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated." In early July, Dr. Anthony Fauci, the president's chief medical advisor, told CBS that 99.2% of COVID deaths are now of unvaccinated people.

In Texas, 99.5% of people who died from COVID from February through July 14 weren't vaccinated, per the Texas Tribune's reporting on preliminary data from the Texas Department of State Health Services. (Vaccines became available to adults in the state at the end of March. At-risk people were able to get them sooner.) In southern Missouri, an area that leads the nation as a delta variant hot spot, "almost every COVID-19 patient in Springfield's hospitals is unvaccinated," the Atlantic reported. The dozen or so that were vaccinated, according to the report, were elderly or immunocompromised -- people for whom studies have shown vaccines are likely not as effective. 

Scott Gottlieb, head of the Food and Drug Administration during the Trump administration, told CBS Sunday that the delta variant of the coronavirus is so contagious that most people will get it if they haven't been vaccinated or previously infected with COVID. 

"And for most people who get this delta variant, it's going to be the most serious virus that they get in their lifetime in terms of the risk of putting them in the hospital," Gottlieb said.

There is more information re adverse effects of the various vaccines here: 99% of COVID deaths are now of unvaccinated people, experts say (cnet.com)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Scientists know that anecdotal data is unreliable so I am trying to find data that compares actual death rates from Covid in vaccinated versus unvaccinated.
> 
> While I search for the stats I offer this article for consideration.
> 
> ...


This is what I keep hearing.  Our daughter lives in El Paso, Texas.  El Paso is 70% vaccinated and Covid cases are low there.  I am a bit nervous traveling, but I am going.  *Have masks will travel *


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Natural immunity does not last very long



That's not what research is showing.  Cleveland Clinic, University of Pennsylvania, others.  We're not hearing much about it due to the vaccine drive.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 12, 2021)

A majority of the people in my county are vaccinated. Except of course for the thousands and thousands of illegal immigrants who are pouring across the border, untested, not masked, quite possibly COVID positive and shipped across the state.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> A majority of the people in my county are vaccinated. Except of course for the thousands and thousands of illegal immigrants who are pouring across the border, untested, not masked, quite possibly COVID positive and shipped across the state.


Why not just claim millions are pouring across the border?

Cause the entire world wants to gain access to the USA.  Besides, the fact that we could use the farm workers, landscapers, kitchen workers, etc.  it just is not true.  Or, , were you just listening in on the conversation I just had with my older half sister who believes the same thing, kind of?

She believes she is no long safe in her small town because thousands and thousands of people are moving there from, OMG, California.  And not the good Californians; but the BAD Californias.  The people of color Californians.  The lower class scum Californians, the rapists and robbers and the drug addict Californians, the poor Californians-all moving to her small town in Oklahoma.

*And bringing the virus.  RUN! SISTER RUN!  *


----------



## John cycling (Aug 12, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> A majority of the people in my county are vaccinated. Except of course for the thousands and thousands of illegal immigrants
> who are pouring across the border, untested, not masked, quite possibly COVID positive and shipped across the state.


But all those people who haven't been poisoned are all dead, so don't worry about them.   
These days, the only reason people are dying is from not being poisoned  or so the story goes.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 12, 2021)

Another state reporting.

*159 Dead, 593 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases*

https://www-nbcchicago-com.cdn.ampp...in-illinois-breakthrough-covid-cases/2560611/


----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2021)

"These vaccines are truly effective," IDPH Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike said.  PRICELESS.
I sound stupid but I have to support everything we do 'cuz.......I'm a doctor & I admit nothing.

Reminds me of when I took my father to the ER three times with non-stop bleeding in the bathroom.  On his doctor's advice, he was taking blood thinners "To prevent a stroke or heart attack."  At the third visit, the ER doctor said "You're lucky; he would have bled out & died in another couple of minutes."
I later spoke to his regular doctor & asked, "Do you think it would be a good idea to discontinue one of the blood thinners or at least reduce the dosage?"  He replied, "Oh, no.  Those drugs are preventing a stroke."
I asked, "But what's the use of preventing a stroke if he bleeds to death?"  His reply:  "Don't change the dose."
We did change the dose - to NO medication at all.  He lived to 88; no stroke or heart attack.  He died of a fall.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> "These vaccines are truly effective," IDPH Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike said.  PRICELESS.
> I sound stupid but I have to support everything we do 'cuz.......I'm a doctor.
> 
> Reminds me of when I took my father to the ER three times with non-stop bleeding in the bathroom.  On his doctor's advice, he was taking blood thinners "To prevent a stroke or heart attack."  At the third visit, the ER doctor said "You're lucky; he would have bled out & died in another couple of minutes."
> ...


When I took one blood thinner my eye began to bleed.  Stopped taking it, won’t take it again


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When I took one blood thinner my eye began to bleed.  Stopped taking it, won’t take it again


Which one, please?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Which one, please?


I think it was warfin (sp).  It was strange, my eye bled through where the stitches for my lens replacement for my cataract surgery which was years before.  It didnt stopped bleeding until I stoped taking the blood thinner.  I had a history of TIAs and a couple small strokes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it was warfin (sp).  It was strange, my eye bled through where the stitches for my lens replacement for my cataract surgery which was years before.  It didnt stopped bleeding until I stop taking the blood thinner.  I had a history of TIAs and a couple small strokes.


Yes, that's who blood thinners are marketed to.  The problem is that there are several types of strokes - including a bleeding stroke, which blood thinners increase the risk for.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh that sounds so scary @Aneeda72.  I think if that happened to me I'd be screaming in fear & disgust, yuk.  Glad you stopped taking it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oh that sounds so scary @Aneeda72.  I think if that happened to me I'd be screaming in fear & disgust, yuk.  Glad you stopped taking it.


I admit it was one of the few times I was afraid.  It was so strange


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The fools getting the virus are the ones that are *not* *vaccinated*."
> 
> This is just so far, there are several more states, towns that have a smaller count so far.
> 
> ...


You just can't stop trying to stir the pot. 79 deaths is *.0072%*. Now you also fail miserably to state their ages and physical conditions like obesity, smokers, etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> You just can't stop trying to stir the pot. 79 deaths is *.0072%*. Now you also fail miserably to state their ages and physical conditions like obesity, smokers, etc.


79 deaths in ONE state! Why are you ignoring the other reports??? If you want to know the ages, physical conditions, read the links I posted.


----------



## Knight (Aug 12, 2021)

I must have looked at that chart about MASK WEARING wrong. It shows a reduction when used and increase in cases when not required. The spike began and continues upward AFTER not required. Then through out this thread some posters have added in vaccinations about masks.

The chart doesn't have a source and there is no explanation about how the virus is being transmitted in particular areas. 

As a topic about facts I am not finding any.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it was warfin (sp).  It was strange, my eye bled through where the stitches for my lens replacement for my cataract surgery which was years before.  It didnt stopped bleeding until I stoped taking the blood thinner.  I had a history of TIAs and a couple small strokes.


Most people I know who are taking a blood thinner now are taking Eliquis. Much better than warfarin, without the side effects.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why not just claim millions are pouring across the border?
> 
> Cause the entire world wants to gain access to the USA.  Besides, the fact that we could use the farm workers, landscapers, kitchen workers, etc.  it just is not true.  Or, , were you just listening in on the conversation I just had with my older half sister who believes the same thing, kind of?
> 
> ...


She might actually be right, Aneeda. Los Angeles just forced out thousands of homeless people. They finally lifted a moratorium on removing homeless encampments, so that whole area is getting cleared out, especially the beaches. San Diego is starting to clear out their homeless people, too. They're moving them into a bunch of new missions, but most of the homeless don't want to go there, so they're just moving on..

(And it's true that 10s of thousands of illegals are crossing the Texas border. Over 5,000 per day is the last number I read (several months ago). That's up from about 900/day in 2019.)


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When I took one blood thinner my eye began to bleed.  Stopped taking it, won’t take it again


Holy crap!

Good you stopped taking it. That wasn't gonna end well.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why not just claim millions are pouring across the border?


U.S. border arrests top 1 million in fiscal year 2021​*U.S. authorities have made more than 1 million arrests of migrants at the U.S.-Mexico border so far in fiscal year 2021, according to preliminary figures shared with Reuters.

At the current pace, the total border arrests for the fiscal year, which ends on Sept. 30, would be the highest since 2000, when nearly 1.7 million migrants were apprehended by U.S. authorities.*

https://www.reuters.com/world/americas/us-border-arrests-top-1-million-fiscal-year-2021-2021-06-25/


----------



## suds00 (Aug 13, 2021)

people manipulate facts and figures so they feel good about what they are or aren't doing about the virus.i happen to believe that we are not in a made up crisis.stay safe.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

suds00 said:


> people manipulate facts and figures so they feel good about what they are or aren't doing about the virus.i happen to believe that we are not in a made up crisis.stay safe.


I don't believe it's a made-up crisis.  I do believe it's a greatly-exaggerated crisis.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> She might actually be right, Aneeda. Los Angeles just forced out thousands of homeless people. They finally lifted a moratorium on removing homeless encampments, so that whole area is getting cleared out, especially the beaches. San Diego is starting to clear out their homeless people, too. They're moving them into a bunch of new missions, but most of the homeless don't want to go there, so they're just moving on..
> 
> (And it's true that 10s of thousands of illegals are crossing the Texas border. Over 5,000 per day is the last number I read (several months ago). That's up from about 900/day in 2019.)


Well, I don’t know what homeless people have to do with illegals crossing the Texas border.  But maybe all the homeless Californians are headed to Oklahoma which might make my sister somewhat right.  

Thousands of illegals are not pouring into El Paso, Texas.  Pretty sure my daughter would notice.  CNN did mention today illegals were crossing, being caught, and being sent back.  CNN did not mention a number.

As for 10’s of thousands, , sorry I just don’t believe it.  Where are they?  Where do they shelter?  How do they get food and water?  How do 10’s of thousands of non English speaking people hide?  More important where do they get TP?  Where do they potty.  Seriously, 10’s of thousands of people produce a lot of feces.  Texans must be knee deep in it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> U.S. border arrests top 1 million in fiscal year 2021​*U.S. authorities have made more than 1 million arrests of migrants at the U.S.-Mexico border so far in fiscal year 2021, according to preliminary figures shared with Reuters.
> 
> At the current pace, the total border arrests for the fiscal year, which ends on Sept. 30, would be the highest since 2000, when nearly 1.7 million migrants were apprehended by U.S. authorities.*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/americas/us-border-arrests-top-1-million-fiscal-year-2021-2021-06-25/


YAY.    Our government money at work, job security for the border patrol.


----------



## Knight (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> YAY.    Our government money at work, job security for the border patrol.


Plus all the additional facilities needed for the unaccompanied children. Our tax dollars hard at work helping illegals enjoy their dream.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I don’t know what homeless people have to do with illegals crossing the Texas border.  But *maybe all the homeless Californians are headed to Oklahoma which might make my sister somewhat right.*
> 
> Thousands of illegals are not pouring into El Paso, Texas.  Pretty sure my daughter would notice.  CNN did mention today illegals were crossing, being caught, and being sent back.  CNN did not mention a number.
> 
> As for 10’s of thousands, , sorry I just don’t believe it. Where are they? Where do they shelter? How do they get food and water? How do 10’s of thousands of non English speaking people hide? More important where do they get TP? Where do they potty. Seriously, 10’s of thousands of people produce a lot of feces. Texans must be knee deep in it.


Yes, that's what I meant.

People who cross the border illegally run to a place they know. Most of them just scatter and meet up with other illegals at abandoned houses where some guy takes them to where there's work or to family members who've already immigrated. Some of the ones from Central America or parts of South America ask for asylum. Your daughter would notice if she lives really close to the border. Texans on the border see them running through their yards day and night. 

If you Google "Illegal immigrants, Texas" or "California" you'll find stories and pictures.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, that's what I meant.
> 
> People who cross the border illegally run to a place they know. Most of them just scatter and meet up with other illegals at abandoned houses where some guy takes them to where there's work or to family members who've already immigrated. Some of the ones from Central America or parts of South America ask for asylum. Your daughter would notice if she lives really close to the border. Texans on the border see them running through their yards day and night.
> 
> If you Google "Illegal immigrants, Texas" or "California" you'll find stories and pictures.


Daughter lives extremely close to the border, (she speaks Spanish, btw); but with six dogs no one runs through her yard.


----------

